# Diana Decker



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Diana Decker, my friend, friend to many, my herding instructor, my mentor, lover of all creatures, top level (national Aussie and BC) trial competitor lost her fight with cancer early this morning at age 44.

Please hug your dogs today


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like she was great! I bet she was met by many at the bridge. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear such sad news. My thoughts and prayers...


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear sad news, and so young.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your friend, she sounds like she was such a caring person, what a tragic loss.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathies to you in the loss of your friend. The rainbow bridge is probably more active now that she has left this place.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry to hear this.


----------

